# Carrier Air V A/c



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Used my A/C this weekend while camping. This unit failed with the Green Light blinking. Has anyone else experienced this problem?
Fan and heater still work, just not the A/C.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry I did not do a search first. I will disconnect the batteries for a few minutes and see if that helps.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I had similar problem six weeks ago. The problem was the start capacitor. I replaced it with a 12/45 microfarad unit. The compressor then kicked on, but would not hold for more than couple of minutes. The current draw measured at 43 amps !! My buddy, an A/C tech, tried to check freon and guess what....the system did not have a valve on low pressure side to check or charge freon. Obviously Carrier designed this unit as a disposable item. It it has a leak, you throw away the whole thing and replace it.

The good news is having an A/C tech for a buddy. He installed a saddle valve on the low pressure line and measured the pressure. There was practically no freon in the system. He charged it up to 60 psi and it worked like a charm. Current draw at steady state was 13 amps. In rush current was at 24 amps and it lasted for about five seconds before dropping down to steady state as it was supposed to.

I would suggest you to replace the start capacitor with an 80 to 90 microfarad capacity. My buddy did not have it on hand at the time, so, we settled for the 12/45 microfarad unit. The 90 microfarad gives you much better soft start in the event you dry camp and use a generator to run your a/c. 
Check this website if you want to go this route. Get the Supco SPP8E unit. It has a built-in electronic circuit to regulate power supply.

http://www.amazon.com/SUPCO-SPP8E-Compressor-Hard-Start/dp/B0002YTKXW

Good luck and please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> I had similar problem six weeks ago. The problem was the start capacitor. I replaced it with a 12/45 microfarad unit. The compressor then kicked on, but would not hold for more than couple of minutes. The current draw measured at 43 amps !! My buddy, an A/C tech, tried to check freon and guess what....the system did not have a valve on low pressure side to check or charge freon. Obviously Carrier designed this unit as a disposable item. It it has a leak, you throw away the whole thing and replace it.
> 
> The good news is having an A/C tech for a buddy. He installed a saddle valve on the low pressure line and measured the pressure. There was practically no freon in the system. He charged it up to 60 psi and it worked like a charm. Current draw at steady state was 13 amps. In rush current was at 24 amps and it lasted for about five seconds before dropping down to steady state as it was supposed to.
> 
> ...


Great post, thank you for the information. Will keep you all posted!


----------

